# Speedcubing in Virginia



## rubiksnerd246 (Aug 23, 2011)

I know that this is probably in the wrong area of the forums but i wasn't exactly sure where it should go so, I'm looking for cubers in the Hampton/Newport News/Yorktown area. If you live in this general area please comment and say so! Thanks!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 23, 2011)

I live near the PA line. Near Red Lion/Delta/Fawn Grove.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2011)

im in NYC


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 23, 2011)

North Jersey


----------



## teller (Aug 23, 2011)

I am in Hampton...for the next month or so.


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 23, 2011)

yorktown ny? if so, i live right there.

he probably means virginia guys


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 17, 2013)

I see this thread is a little dated, but nonetheless it is still the relevant one to post in...

VA cubers still out there? It seems the VA cube scene has died a bit (at least with the frequency of competitions). Will be in college in the fall (wahoowa!), and might see if I can get something started up there.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey, at least you guys have a delegate living in your state!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 17, 2013)

Well if you can make trips to Maryland, there _should_ be competitions there on October 12th and December 7th(should).


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 17, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Hey, at least you guys have a delegate living in your state!



True! 
Chris Hardwick has just moved here (from what I've read on his post), and Felix Lee of Maryland is pretty close by. I guess the lack of a cubing scene comes partly from a recent lack of organizers. Hoping to see if I can start something up (already talked to a couple people), and possibly organize later down the line, but I will obviously have to see how everything checks out first.



Ninja Storm said:


> Well if you can make trips to Maryland, there _should_ be competitions there on October 12th and December 7th(should).



Thanks for the info!
October 12th falls on the weekend of my fall break, so that's probably the most convenient weekend for me this fall, and I will definitely try to make it to that! 
December 7th is right before exam week so that might not pan out.


----------



## cubefanatic (May 26, 2014)

Here is a link to a facebook page for Virginia Cubers. If you want to be added you can contact me (Nolan Wages) or Sesi Cadmus. I think that you can request membership and we can approve you. Then add all of your friends that live in Virginia and like to cube. https://www.facebook.com/groups/636008859816036/


----------



## Sessinator (May 28, 2014)

Feel free to add yourself or any Virginia cubers that you know of who may be interested in joining the group.


----------



## noodlez (Aug 20, 2015)

*Virginia speedcubers?*

Preferably around the Virginia Beach area. I'm looking for someone to help teach me intuitive F2L and PLL.


----------



## dovshmuel (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm in northern virginia

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMunoz (Dec 30, 2015)

I live near DC / Gainesville so I'm VA!


----------

